# Life jacket - recommendations?



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Just back from our 2 week holiday in France, first time with the dog, and it was so much fun canoeing on the river that now we are looking at buying canoes for next year. We won't be doing anything but slow puttering around on a shallow river, and Vasco swims well now, but want to get him a life jacket for next year, just in case. 

Anyone have any recommendations as far as brands/styles? Seems like it will be a mail order thing, so would rather avoid making a mistake if possible.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Funny you should mention life jackets. I was poking around all the stuff in our basement yesterday and saw Dexter's life jacket. We used it a few times when he was young and still learning how to swim, but he is a good swimmer now. My next thought was that it was still useful to have if we went boating.

The one he has is by Outward Hound and is very sturdy and well-made. I got it from one of the U.S. mail order places--don't remember where.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> The one he has is by Outward Hound and is very sturdy and well-made. I got it from one of the U.S. mail order places--don't remember where.


As you have a male .... do the straps on the Outward Hound one interfere with nature, so to speak? Some of them seem to have straps quite far back on the belly, and I don't want him having to widdle on the life jacket by accident!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Both of mine have an outward hound vest. Kodi has several other brands as well. I'm afraid Mia would push him under without a vest on. Well actually I know she would, as she does it anyway! 

I like the ones that have the wider velcro across the bottom compared to just two straps. The wider bands make it easier to pick them up by the handle and put them back on the boat! It spreads the weight over a larger area and Kodi doesn't groan nearly as much. And nope Kodi has no problem doing his business!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I just put the Outward Hound on him to see how it fit around the belly. (It did earn me his best "Have you lost your mind?" look.) It secures underneath with very wide velcro straps--more like a vest than straps. But as Celtic Kitty noted, that is very useful if you need to haul him into the boat by the handle on top. And it does clear his penis just fine. He might widdle on it a little if he peed with it on, but that's unlikely to be much of an issue. 

I was impressed again as I put it on him how sturdy and well made it is.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley has a ruffwear lifejacket. He is not a good swimmer, and really needs teh jacket. I like how its made, and i love the company. I too dont like just two puny straps for under the belly and wanted something more. 

Portage Float Coat - Recreational Canine Lifejacket - from Ruff Wear


----------

